# Samyang 50/1.2 [CR1/CR2]



## flowers (Feb 16, 2014)

Sorry, don't know how those cr1-cr5 numbers go so I hope I got it right.

Samyang is planning to release a 50/1.2 lens according to their own statement, most likely sometime in 2014.

http://photorumors.com/2013/02/12/samyang-50mm-f1-2-lens-on-the-roadmap-for-2014/


----------

